# Swiss army bike Colorado



## Balloonoob (Feb 8, 2019)

Saw this one on Craigslist.  All the ones I see online are selling for double. Even an old post on the cabe from 2016 said they were getting double the asking price. Great deal? If so some local should take the trip just west of Denver. Dude says he's got other vintage parts too. https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/fraser-1950-swiss-army-bike/6810416696.html


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 8, 2019)

Here is the words from the post. Not sure how to get pics and words in my thread from my phone.  Even some millennials are technologically challenged.                                             This is a authentic 1950 bike. Serial # shown in picture. Completely ridable and all works.
.
Generator, Light, and taillight.
.
Really cool tool pouch with tools!
.
Leather spring seat, Brass Pump!
.
2 rear brakes, Front Mudshedder/Brake
.
Also, I've got hundreds of antique and classic bike parts to sell, in person only. 1930's -70's


----------



## tango021 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello Balloonoob,
This swiss army bike looks complete and original. I do not know the prices asked for such bike in the USA, but here in Switzerland, there are plenty of such bikes for sale, around 200$ to 400$, depending on the shape and the age.
Here you have some example so you can make your mind:

https://www.anibis.ch/fr/d-collecti...7156153.aspx?fts=vélo+militaire&view=2&fcid=0

https://www.anibis.ch/fr/d-collecti...7024843.aspx?fts=vélo+militaire&view=2&fcid=0

https://www.anibis.ch/fr/d-collecti...6880583.aspx?fts=vélo+militaire&view=2&fcid=0

https://www.anibis.ch/fr/d-collecti...84.aspx?fts=vélo+militaire&view=2&pi=2&fcid=0

https://www.anibis.ch/fr/d-collecti...16.aspx?fts=vélo+militaire&view=2&pi=2&fcid=0

https://www.anibis.ch/fr/d-collecti...61.aspx?fts=vélo+militaire&view=2&pi=2&fcid=0

https://www.anibis.ch/fr/d-collecti...02.aspx?fts=vélo+militaire&view=2&pi=2&fcid=0

https://www.anibis.ch/fr/d-moto-~-v...11.aspx?fts=vélo+militaire&view=2&pi=2&fcid=0

Do not hesitate to ask question, I will try to answer if I can !

Here is mine:


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks tango. Appreciate the info and examples. Very nice bike you've got.


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2019)

tango021 said:


> Hello Balloonoob,
> This swiss army bike looks complete and original. I do not know the prices asked for such bike in the USA, but here in Switzerland, there are plenty of such bikes for sale, around 200$ to 400$, depending on the shape and the age.
> Here you have some example so you can make your mind:
> 
> ...



I would love to find one like yours !


----------



## tango021 (Feb 13, 2019)

You should come on vacation in Switzerland and take one back in your luggage!

The most expensive part is the leather frame bag. I was lucky to find mine for free with the help from a friend. But sometimes it can cost as much as the bike itself!


----------

